# MES electric smoker vs. Weber Smokey Mountain



## kryinggame (Sep 3, 2012)

Okay gang, I want to start a good ol' fashioned fight.

If you had to choose one smoker, either the MES or the Smokey Mountain, which would you choose and why?

Both have pro's and con's and if done properly, both can produce magnificent Que.

Ladies and Gents, which would you choose--let's hear the arguments.

I'll go first,

I love my MES--I actually have 2 but it has flaws.  What I hate about it is, since it's electric, getting an accurate temperature is difficult.But, I don't want to get all into numbers. Once I figured it all out, I've made more good que' than bad que.


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 3, 2012)

Hahahahaha...

I have one of each..love em both..

Both have specific uses and I use both of them a lot.

The WSM gets the nod for long term stuff ... holds one temp for many hours and with the guru it can get started at 10 pm and I sleep just fine.

The MES is the only way to smoke bacon and oysters ..... stuff that needs the trays in and out.

I have  a BGE too that I would never part with... makes the best steaks ever...


----------



## michael ark (Sep 3, 2012)

Just do a search on mes not heating or broke then do on on the weber and you will see what is more reliable. Plus charcoal or lump makes a better q IMHO. As for the easy use wit all the pit tenders out stoker,guru,pit iq 110,and others out their it is a easy choice. Make the webber a uds and its realy easy :biggrin:


----------



## mike johnson (Sep 3, 2012)

As I only have an MES 40 I'd have to say MES. I love the ease of use and with the AMNPS I have done brisket on a 26 hour smoke and was the best I ever made. As for the temp problem I have never had 1. Sure it swings up and down a bit at first but once things start to get to a good temp it all evens out.I also filled my water tray 3/4 full of sand this greatly helps with stablization of temperature and you can put a tray with liquid ontop of the sand if its needed.


----------



## dward51 (Sep 3, 2012)

Well if I could have only "one".....

I'd go with the electric as it opens more possibilities.

That being said I've been smoking with a WSM since 2005 and with a power draft like the Guru, it's pretty much a set and forget items like an electric would be as long as you have fuel remaining.  And for those with WSM's who don't have a power draft, I highly recommend one (I have a BBQ Guru, but there is nothing wrong with the other brands as in the end, they all do the same thing).

I just bought a large stainless steel reach in warmer from a school auction and plan on making it into a MES on steroids in the near future.  I want to get into snack sticks and sausage making and this cabinet is much better suited for this purpose than the WSM. It should handle 225 to 275 degree smokes no problem also.  I will still keep the WSM though.


----------



## nozzleman (Sep 3, 2012)

My vote is going to be the MES, that unit coupled with the AMNPS makes great Q possible for anyone! In fact these 2 things paired up makes cold smoking and just about anything you want to do possible. Yes, I had to fix my wiring once but it was no  big deal following a guide that I found posted on this great site. Dollar for Dollar it's the best bang for your buck.


----------



## dward51 (Sep 3, 2012)

I forgot to add that I do plan on using a AMNPS with my warmer conversion build as well.  Sort of a given for anyone considering a MES or any home built conversion.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Sep 4, 2012)

This is like comparing apples to oranges in my opinion.

I have both and am glad I do.  The food tastes better out of my WSMs but its easier to do in my MES.  Easier does not equal better unfortunately.


----------



## brdprey (Sep 4, 2012)

each plays a vital role in our family but i tend to put my MES in time out

alot. well it is located in the shed so when it rains i can still smoke.


----------



## mike johnson (Sep 4, 2012)

Score 5-2 for MES SO FAR


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 4, 2012)

Most of the WSM probs are getting used to using it...temp control and such..very few mechanical probs,,mainly the thermo.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/126894/mes-40-and-mb-customer-service-issues#post_855219

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=mes+problems

Trying to compare the 2 units is [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]like comparing apples to oranges in my opinion.[/color]


----------



## lght (Sep 4, 2012)

I got a WSM mainly because I put it in the back of the truck often and use it where I don't have elec a lot.  Camping, Fishing, Beach, etc etc.


----------



## coronaca92879 (Sep 4, 2012)

Read the post about the mes dying during holiday smoke. That will never happen with wsm


----------



## dward51 (Sep 4, 2012)

LGHT said:


> I got a WSM mainly because I put it in the back of the truck often and use it where I don't have elec a lot.  Camping, Fishing, Beach, etc etc.


Which is another reason to have both.  Best of both worlds.  I will never get rid of my WSM, but there is a place for an electric warmer conversion in my collection as well.


----------



## cricky101 (Sep 5, 2012)

Reliability was an issue with my MES so now I'm using a WSM (and actually use my Weber kettle more often for smoking, unless I need the extra space). The electricity was convenient but I was tired of if wondering if it was actually going to work or not.


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 5, 2012)

Since I don't have the WSM and I really don't want to mess with charcoal or wood, I'm going with the MES. I've had mine for about 18 months and yes I did have problems with the wiring apparently, Masterbuilt stepped up to the plate and sent me a new body unit and new element. It makes the best jerky, snack sticks, summer sausage etc and wouldn't trade it when it comes to those things. I've never had to baby sit it, especially when paired with the AMAZEN products. 

MES for me.


----------



## rabbithutch (Sep 5, 2012)

Don't have the WSM (but I built a mini).  Mine is the MES40.  I use both for different sorts of things.

If I could have only 1, it would be the MES . . .   but don't nobody come arunnin' after my mini or my Weber kettle.

I keep the shotgun loaded and I'm a pretty fair shot.


----------



## kryinggame (Sep 5, 2012)

I love it. I love reading all these responses. There is no right or wrong answer here . The end result is great que.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm going to weigh in here!  I know I'm late on this one and I am going to fire a flaming arrow.

IMHO unless you own both you are NOT qualified to say which is best.  _Research on the internet "don't mean jack" in my book where this topic is concerned!!!!_

Several responders own both as do I.  I like the MES for convenience, cold smoking, reverse searing, and a good smoked chicken breast.  It's just not worth taking the time to set up the WSM for things like reverse searing and with the addition of an AMNS smoking is pretty easy.

 However, there is no beating the flavor and consistency of the WSM once you learn the smoker. Plus if I lose power I can still cook on the WSM, can't say that for the MES.

Love 'em both and wouldn't give up either.  I also would not give up my Maverick 732!!!  

Bill


----------



## kryinggame (Jan 1, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> I'm going to weigh in here!  I know I'm late on this one and I am going to fire a flaming arrow.
> 
> IMHO unless you own both you are NOT qualified to say which is best.  _Research on the internet "don't mean jack" in my book where this topic is concerned!!!!_
> 
> ...



Bill, I fully agree with you. You really need both smokers to make a judgment call. I now use the MES strictly for cold smoking, bacon and jerky. I use the WSM for everything else.


----------



## kryinggame (Sep 3, 2012)

Okay gang, I want to start a good ol' fashioned fight.

If you had to choose one smoker, either the MES or the Smokey Mountain, which would you choose and why?

Both have pro's and con's and if done properly, both can produce magnificent Que.

Ladies and Gents, which would you choose--let's hear the arguments.

I'll go first,

I love my MES--I actually have 2 but it has flaws.  What I hate about it is, since it's electric, getting an accurate temperature is difficult.But, I don't want to get all into numbers. Once I figured it all out, I've made more good que' than bad que.


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 3, 2012)

Hahahahaha...

I have one of each..love em both..

Both have specific uses and I use both of them a lot.

The WSM gets the nod for long term stuff ... holds one temp for many hours and with the guru it can get started at 10 pm and I sleep just fine.

The MES is the only way to smoke bacon and oysters ..... stuff that needs the trays in and out.

I have  a BGE too that I would never part with... makes the best steaks ever...


----------



## michael ark (Sep 3, 2012)

Just do a search on mes not heating or broke then do on on the weber and you will see what is more reliable. Plus charcoal or lump makes a better q IMHO. As for the easy use wit all the pit tenders out stoker,guru,pit iq 110,and others out their it is a easy choice. Make the webber a uds and its realy easy :biggrin:


----------



## mike johnson (Sep 3, 2012)

As I only have an MES 40 I'd have to say MES. I love the ease of use and with the AMNPS I have done brisket on a 26 hour smoke and was the best I ever made. As for the temp problem I have never had 1. Sure it swings up and down a bit at first but once things start to get to a good temp it all evens out.I also filled my water tray 3/4 full of sand this greatly helps with stablization of temperature and you can put a tray with liquid ontop of the sand if its needed.


----------



## dward51 (Sep 3, 2012)

Well if I could have only "one".....

I'd go with the electric as it opens more possibilities.

That being said I've been smoking with a WSM since 2005 and with a power draft like the Guru, it's pretty much a set and forget items like an electric would be as long as you have fuel remaining.  And for those with WSM's who don't have a power draft, I highly recommend one (I have a BBQ Guru, but there is nothing wrong with the other brands as in the end, they all do the same thing).

I just bought a large stainless steel reach in warmer from a school auction and plan on making it into a MES on steroids in the near future.  I want to get into snack sticks and sausage making and this cabinet is much better suited for this purpose than the WSM. It should handle 225 to 275 degree smokes no problem also.  I will still keep the WSM though.


----------



## nozzleman (Sep 3, 2012)

My vote is going to be the MES, that unit coupled with the AMNPS makes great Q possible for anyone! In fact these 2 things paired up makes cold smoking and just about anything you want to do possible. Yes, I had to fix my wiring once but it was no  big deal following a guide that I found posted on this great site. Dollar for Dollar it's the best bang for your buck.


----------



## dward51 (Sep 3, 2012)

I forgot to add that I do plan on using a AMNPS with my warmer conversion build as well.  Sort of a given for anyone considering a MES or any home built conversion.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Sep 4, 2012)

This is like comparing apples to oranges in my opinion.

I have both and am glad I do.  The food tastes better out of my WSMs but its easier to do in my MES.  Easier does not equal better unfortunately.


----------



## brdprey (Sep 4, 2012)

each plays a vital role in our family but i tend to put my MES in time out

alot. well it is located in the shed so when it rains i can still smoke.


----------



## mike johnson (Sep 4, 2012)

Score 5-2 for MES SO FAR


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 4, 2012)

Most of the WSM probs are getting used to using it...temp control and such..very few mechanical probs,,mainly the thermo.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/126894/mes-40-and-mb-customer-service-issues#post_855219

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=mes+problems

Trying to compare the 2 units is [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]like comparing apples to oranges in my opinion.[/color]


----------



## lght (Sep 4, 2012)

I got a WSM mainly because I put it in the back of the truck often and use it where I don't have elec a lot.  Camping, Fishing, Beach, etc etc.


----------



## coronaca92879 (Sep 4, 2012)

Read the post about the mes dying during holiday smoke. That will never happen with wsm


----------



## dward51 (Sep 4, 2012)

LGHT said:


> I got a WSM mainly because I put it in the back of the truck often and use it where I don't have elec a lot.  Camping, Fishing, Beach, etc etc.


Which is another reason to have both.  Best of both worlds.  I will never get rid of my WSM, but there is a place for an electric warmer conversion in my collection as well.


----------



## cricky101 (Sep 5, 2012)

Reliability was an issue with my MES so now I'm using a WSM (and actually use my Weber kettle more often for smoking, unless I need the extra space). The electricity was convenient but I was tired of if wondering if it was actually going to work or not.


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 5, 2012)

Since I don't have the WSM and I really don't want to mess with charcoal or wood, I'm going with the MES. I've had mine for about 18 months and yes I did have problems with the wiring apparently, Masterbuilt stepped up to the plate and sent me a new body unit and new element. It makes the best jerky, snack sticks, summer sausage etc and wouldn't trade it when it comes to those things. I've never had to baby sit it, especially when paired with the AMAZEN products. 

MES for me.


----------



## rabbithutch (Sep 5, 2012)

Don't have the WSM (but I built a mini).  Mine is the MES40.  I use both for different sorts of things.

If I could have only 1, it would be the MES . . .   but don't nobody come arunnin' after my mini or my Weber kettle.

I keep the shotgun loaded and I'm a pretty fair shot.


----------



## kryinggame (Sep 5, 2012)

I love it. I love reading all these responses. There is no right or wrong answer here . The end result is great que.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm going to weigh in here!  I know I'm late on this one and I am going to fire a flaming arrow.

IMHO unless you own both you are NOT qualified to say which is best.  _Research on the internet "don't mean jack" in my book where this topic is concerned!!!!_

Several responders own both as do I.  I like the MES for convenience, cold smoking, reverse searing, and a good smoked chicken breast.  It's just not worth taking the time to set up the WSM for things like reverse searing and with the addition of an AMNS smoking is pretty easy.

 However, there is no beating the flavor and consistency of the WSM once you learn the smoker. Plus if I lose power I can still cook on the WSM, can't say that for the MES.

Love 'em both and wouldn't give up either.  I also would not give up my Maverick 732!!!  

Bill


----------



## kryinggame (Jan 1, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> I'm going to weigh in here!  I know I'm late on this one and I am going to fire a flaming arrow.
> 
> IMHO unless you own both you are NOT qualified to say which is best.  _Research on the internet "don't mean jack" in my book where this topic is concerned!!!!_
> 
> ...



Bill, I fully agree with you. You really need both smokers to make a judgment call. I now use the MES strictly for cold smoking, bacon and jerky. I use the WSM for everything else.


----------

